# Post season baseball



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 8, 2010)

I know there's got to be some other baseball fans out there and I'm surprised that no one has made a thread about the post season yet. This is really the first time I've watched/paid attention to baseball since the whole steroids controversy and I have to say that I'm excited as hell to see the Texas Rangers in the post season race and that just may have a shot at going all the way to the world series. 

Who else is keeping up with the post season and who's your team, discuss.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 12, 2010)

Phillies, man. I'm super-psyched for the Halladay-Lincecum matchup this Sunday, too.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow I didn't think this thread was going to get any responses at all. I like the Rangers but they MUST win tomorrow against the Rays or it's all over for them.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 12, 2010)

well, yeah, that's how a best of 5 works  The rangers have a much better chance against the Yankees than the rays do, though. Are they starting Lee in game 5?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 12, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> well, yeah, that's how a best of 5 works  The rangers have a much better chance against the Yankees than the rays do, though. Are they starting Lee in game 5?



Yeah, which will screw up their rotation for the next round. There isn't a doubt in my mind that the Rangers stack up better against the Yankees than the Rays do. I just thought for certain the way the first two games went in the Trop, that it was all over. That stadium is a total shithole by the way.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 12, 2010)

Also, its complete horseshit that with the ALDS wrapping up tonight, that game 1 of the ALCS is Friday, when the NLCS starts Saturday. It should be flipped in my opinion.


----------



## mhickman2 (Oct 12, 2010)

The last two hurt pretty bad. Brooks Conrad is the Antichrist.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 12, 2010)

RANGERS!!!!!!


----------



## sessionswan (Oct 13, 2010)

First off...Phils!!!

Definitely looking forward to the pitching matchup on Saturday, plus I'm going to the game on Sunday which is rather sweet. It was good to see Lee throw a good game tonight - I'll always be a fan of him. Actually, a Phils/Rangers WS would be awesome!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 13, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 17, 2010)

1-1 headed to New York with Cliff on the mound. The Yankees should be staring a 3-0 deficit in the face, but whatever. The Rangers have severely outplayed them, minus an inning of uncharacteristically poor bullpen play. Looking forward to Monday!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 20, 2010)

3-1. Should have been a sweep.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 19, 2011)

The best baseball is always postseason, as in after all games are played. I'm a contact sport guy myself, and see no less wastfull way to spend 3 hours. UFC UFC UFC.


----------

